# Big pedes



## BugBoyX (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm setting up several pede cages( for up coming purchases ), but I've got one that I'm debating how to fill.  It's a really nicely setup 10gal. tank that'd I'd like to house a really impressive pede.  I'm looking at getting an animal that will get 8-10in......something that I can really show off.  I know the Peruvians would be ideal, but even if I could get a hold of one, I probally couldn't afford it.  I've been looking at the Haitian giants and they seem to be of good colour and size.  Anyone working with them at all?  Are they active, or will I just end up having a nice setup with nothing else to see in it?  I realize that all pedes are primarily nocturnal...I don't have any problems with that.  It's just that I'd like to see the animal moving around in its environment and not buried all the time.  Also I'm interested in the S. heros ssp ( I've heard that they tend to be nice and active), but I'm curious about how big they get.  I've seen a lot of different adult sizes for them....anywhere from only 6in. up to 12 in.  I should be getting the Carl Sandefer book soon, so hopefully that will help with some of my questions and I won't have to bug you all with more of these questions!   Any and all ideas and/or advice is appreciated in the meantime.
Thanx-------------Roy

PS.......For all those pede keepers out there....tell me about your favorite pedes and why they're your favorite.


----------



## Theraphosa (Apr 5, 2003)

I have a Haitian giants and they're only active when it's dark or night time. Mine likes to burrow and I never get to see it. 
my favorite pede is my Vietnamese pede because it's very active and I know it's a female cuz it laid few eggs 2 weeks ago. but she ate it.


----------



## danread (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I don't have a Haitian giant, but from what i've heard, they do tend to spend the majority of their time buried undernieth the substrate, more so than some other species of pede, making them less of a display species. 
I would definitely vote for the Vietnamese Scolopendra subspinipes as my favorite, as they are big active and colourful and have an excellent appetite. Mine also seems to be quite diurnal, so i often get to see it moving round its tank during the day. I don't have any experience with S.heros, castaneiceps or arizonensis, but from what i've heard, they are both quite active and visible, and they are beautiful looking pedes, it's definitely my intention to get one if i ever see one for sale. My solution, get them all!

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Apr 5, 2003)

I have a big Haitian and it does stay underground. I have two small heros and I have been told that the big ones do stay out more. Actually I've been catching my two out more here lately.


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 8, 2003)

My absolute favorite centipede is the S. heros castaneiceps... all of the S. heros are pretty active and willing to wander around in the day time... they CAN be frustrating eaters though... they tend to eat in binges rather than when food is offered, IME.  My heros tends to eat absolutely anything you throw at him WHEN HE'S HUNGRY... if he's not in the mood for food, he won't even look twice at a fresh, live pinkie bumping him on the head. They can be frustrating for beginning keepers because of the paranoia factor... "OMG OMG OMG my heros hasn't eaten and I've had him for a week!!!!! what do I dooo!!!!!!"   My heros didn't eat for almost TWO MONTHS after I got him... I was sure he was in pre-molt... however, he was just lethargic from excessive humidity and aclimation, I finally decided.  He eats fine now... 2 pinkies once a week... 

There are many reliable keepers who report heros getting to 10 inches and some change, but I've never heard of a heros 11 or more inches... doesn't mean it hasn't happened, though... 

I hear reliable reports of subspinipes in the 12-14 inch range... but they will be almost as much coin as the hatians or peruvians, if money is your concern.  BIG pedes cost big money, that's just the way it is...


----------



## BugBoyX (Apr 9, 2003)

Not so much worried about getting a pede that "is" big, just would like to get one that will get big.  Actually I'd rather not buy a real big pede to start.  I figure that if it's already big, it's also problably old.  I'd like to get on that's still fairly young, but out of that baby stage....around 4-6in. for the larger species.  From everything that I've learned  and heard so far, I'm pretty sure that I'll be getting some sort of S. heros ssp.  I'd love to get a nice "tiger" striped S. h. arizonensis, but I'll settle for a castaneiceps...they're really good looking too.  It's good to hear that they can get to a good size.  I just hope that I see one at the show this weekend in Hamburg.


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGGRO _
> *but I'll settle for a castaneiceps...*



Them's fightin' words, my friend...


----------



## invertepet (Apr 9, 2003)

S. subspinipes (Chinese orange legged morph) gets HUGE (12"+), is active and pretty impressive. Just don't get bit! 

bill


----------



## BugBoyX (Apr 9, 2003)

Opppsss!  I think the Redheads are really sharp...it's just that I'm partial to anything that has "tiger" stripes.  

Oh, and Bill......I did have a S. subspinipes, but traded it away after I heard some of the HORROR stories about being bit.  I know enough to not handle any pede....but YIKES!!!...they really do sound nasty and I'd rather not risk it.  I'm still new to pedes so I'd like to stick to the ones that are more "luke warm" before moving on to something that's "red hot".


----------



## Wade (Apr 10, 2003)

I have never seen S. h. arizonensis for sale at a reptile show. Good luck, though. I had a spectacular specimen once that I collected myself. Man, I miss that pede.

Wade


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGGRO _
> *I'm looking at getting an animal that will get 8-10in......something that I can really show off.*





> _Originally posted by AGGRO _
> *... but traded it away after I heard some of the HORROR stories about being bit. I know enough to not handle any pede....but YIKES!!!...they really do sound nasty and I'd rather not risk it.*


You're kind of going to have to pick one or the other, man... it is commonly accepted that the BIG pedes have larger venom stores just due to their size.  I'd rather get bitten by a 5" subspinipes than a 10" heros, I can tell you that much.  Big pedes will always be more venomous, simply from the quantity standpoint... granted, certain species are much more irritable, but if toxicity is your main concern, then you will want to stay away from big pedes entirely... if a 5-6" s.s. de haani tags you, it will hurt plenty, but you won't get THAT much venom... if a 12" s.s. de haani tags you, you are in for a world of pain and possibly medical problems.  The big pedes are more dangerous simply because they can inject more venom.


----------



## BugBoyX (Apr 11, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmm........Thanks for the food for thought.  Never really thought about it that way.  Makes sense though.  I guess what it comes down to is DON'T GET BIT!  While I had my S. supspinipes, I really didn't have any problems with it as far as handling it safely.  I guess it's something of a leap of faith having one of these critters around.  I think I'm definitely going with the S. heros ssp. for my big "show pede" and maybe I'll stick to the smaller species to round out the collection.

Thanx everyone----------Roy


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 12, 2004)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> I hear reliable reports of subspinipes in the 12-14 inch range... ..








true, i've seen a S.s.multilans yellow leg form years ago back home in Taiwan after rain in the mountain
which was eating a dead skink.it was about 25cm, which is 12" or even bigger!
Another multilans my friend took a photo of was even bigger, which was sited eating a land crab...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 13, 2004)

*here it is*

S.subspinipes spp 25 cm, possibly multilans..Taiwan


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2004)

very nice and intresting pictures randolph20  :clap: 

did ya take those yourself in Taiwan ?  :?


----------



## danread (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, great pictures. i had no idea S.s mutilans could grow to anything even close to that size. I wonder whether is is a one off, or there is a race of S.s mutilans over in Taiwan that is exceptionally large?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 15, 2004)

i really don't know mate, since all i had back home in commual are less than 20cm. I can only tell u that S.s.subspinipes, the red one is rarely seen, red legged multilans hasn't been sited on Taiwan main island, only on other small islands in the territory of Taiwan near China which is even bigger,from what i've heard
There is an interesting red pede that was collected in Orchid Island ,an island south east of Taiwan where the Yamia wantasei tarantula and coconut crab can be found
10cm speciment, unknown spp of S.subspinipes





20 cm+ compare to the 2cm diamater snail next to it


----------



## Archangel (Nov 15, 2004)

*A question*

I have been interested in pedes off and on but never commited to getting one. I looked at some millies as well. My questions are can they climb glass and if so how do you secure the top? How medically significant are the bites from the large ones and when you feed them is there anything left from the prey that has to be cleaned up. If anyone has a site to direct me to with this info and pics it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 15, 2004)

the greatest invention of this board is the fairly simple small search button that u can seach for a great deal of info instead of posting old questions time after time, kinda wasting the limited resouces and space of the boards and won't be faster to answer ur questions IMO
escape proof enclosure
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32700


----------



## Archangel (Nov 15, 2004)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> the greatest invention of this board is the fairly simple small search button that u can seach for a great deal of info instead of posting old questions time after time, kinda wasting the limited resouces and space of the boards and won't be faster to answer ur questions IMO
> escape proof enclosure
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32700


Well....I guess I've been told. Sorry. I'll not make that mistake again sir. :wall:


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 15, 2004)

come on chill out bro, don't take that serious, cuz when u have done some search on the board u'll find like hundreds of similar questions have been asked through out the year, isn't that kinda waste of room and time when u really want some infos?......


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2004)

@randolph20

can ya tell us a bit more about the "farm-bred" scolopendra's in Taiwan and China ?,.. i've been told mutilans are bred for use as medicin, 
fish-food (bait ??) and also as snacks,...

reason why i ask this, is cause i've got some WC Taiwanese mutilans (caught by a Taiwanese beetle-collector) and some CB Chinese mutilans (Chinese dealer) and their behaviour is very different to my experience.
Chinese CB are quite docile,... compared to the WC Taiwanese.

Also they seem to have slightly differences in coloration,...
the Chinese CB have more clear,... bright colors,.. while the WC Taiwanese have almost brown heads and more "striped" leggs from tergite 19.  :? 

thanx


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 15, 2004)

as far as i know in Taiwan the breeders who has like several thousands pedes fed them the "fruit-milk condensed powder"(and said it's the best to feed them!), sale them as Chinese Herb medicine(dry one or dry pedes powder), it was taught that they use pedes for medication among Chinese cultural area, also the pedes in alchol...but not for snacks, bro, neither fish bait(the fish might get killed or the fisher get bite....)He shown up on tv once to demonstrate how he got pedes from the wild, by digging up from the tree roots near the road banks.
yap, there are basically 4 type of multilans in my personal observation
yellow leg, re leg, stripe leg, and strip body(blk strip at every segament, brownish bronze coloured), and yap, the stripe leg one is more like brown heads...
and i've found some info of  China they breed A LOT S.subspinipes, not only multilans...commual like several hundreds in a large bucket
well, as Hei from HK said, don't believe what the dealer said Farm breed, they r mostly WC.......


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 18, 2005)

steven
is this what u r taking about

	
	
		
		
	


	




my friend Microbirds pics, collected from Ken Tin in southern Taiwan 16 cm


----------



## Steven (Jan 18, 2005)

_There seems to be something wrong with the Order of reply's _  :? 

but @randolph20:
yes, that's what i was talking about  :}


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there any chance that the larger morphs made their way into the U.S.?  I have 2 mutilans, one with orange legs, the other with yellow.  I set them up in a cage that is escape-proof IF the pedes are under 7 inches.  Should I put them in a taller cage?

Karen N.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 18, 2005)

i think their head were redder when they were young, get darker when they reach mature size, but i dont know about those from China..
that one is really agreesive, can hardly keep commual, but in the wild they live pretty close to their neighbour, like a foot away 
ultimate:
i think red leg is bigger than orange leg than comes the yellow leg
i put mine in kritter keepers, just remember to close the lid everytime


----------

